

Ask HN: I am creating an exe from Python. Which is the best way and why? - olistovell

Some options I know are py2exe, nuitka, or cx_freeze. Any others?
======
dozzie
Best way to do it is to rewrite it for a different runtime. You have chosen
your language poorly to this task.

------
ellisv
Best in which way?

~~~
olistovell
I want the exe to run outside the python shell and also want to hide my source
code. There are so many options but I am sure there must be one of them that
stands out.

